

San Francisco's Best Startup Coffee Shop - jwebster
http://ongig.com/blog/networking/san-franciscos-best-startup-coffee-shops

======
ecaron
Someone needs to chart these on a map, and allow overlaying with a business
directory of startups and VC hangouts.

